# firefox po polsku +rozwiązanie

## wookash_x

Witam wszystkich

Mam taki oto problem

zemergowałem sobie przeglądarke firefox i nie wiem jak ją teraz spolszczyć

znalazłem w opcjach możliwośc możliwość doinstalwoania potrzebnego pakietu Tools->Options->Extensions i link get more extensions po kliknięciu na niego został sciągniety i doinstalowany potrzebny pakiet, niby wszystko ok. sugerowany restart firefox'a i nic się nie zmieniło oprócz tego ze widać  że jest zainstalowany pakiet językowy. robiłem to jako zwykły user. zalogowałem się do kde jako root i zrobiłem to samo w tym momencie pojawiła się mozliwość wyboru języka jednak po wybraniu języka polskiego nic się nie zmienia czyli dalej jest angielski.

czy ktoś z Was się z tym już kiedyś spotkał??

pozdro:

wookash_xLast edited by wookash_x on Wed Mar 10, 2004 5:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cechor

 *wookash_x wrote:*   

>  pojawiła się mozliwość wyboru języka jednak po wybraniu języka polskiego nic się nie zmienia czyli dalej jest angielski.
> 
> czy ktoś z Was się z tym już kiedyś spotkał??
> 
> pozdro:
> ...

 

Po przeczytaniu tego postu postanowilem zrobic sobie rowniez j.polski w firefox'ie i okazalo sie ze mam ten sam problem   :Confused:   Oczywiscie jezyk niejest rzecza najwazniejsza ale milo by bylo gdyby to dzialalo. Tak na marginesie dodam ze ostatnio kolega spytal mnie czy zainstaluje mu Linuksa bo on w windowsie ma wszystko po angielsku i niemoze sie polapac  :Wink: 

----------

## jodri

Tu macie rozwiazanie: http://www.mozillapl.org/forum/ftopic5607.html

Ja mam co prawda wersje 0.7 lecz wersje PL  :Smile: 

Jodri

----------

## wookash_x

rozwiązanie poniżejLast edited by wookash_x on Wed Mar 10, 2004 5:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wookash_x

gdyby ktoś poszukiwał firefox'a po polsku to tu jest:

http://www.firefox.pl/pobierz.html

----------

